# Tow bar on a Swift Royale 610 (1994)



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Is there anyone out there with a Swift Royale with a tow bar on it please??.
If so, could you take a few photo's of it and either pm me or post them please. Don't actually want a tow-bar, just a sturdy rear bumper bar, looking underneath, it all looks a bit flimsy back of the chassis, (guessing here, probably a Swift extension). Unless you live close(ish) to PE29. in which case, I'd like to come and have a look and take my own photos. thanks again, arh


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You will have to say what chassis it is first. I had a Royale 635 which was on a VW LT chassis 1996.on an R reg. the rear overhang was rather long.

cabby


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

I guess that it is on a Peugeot base, Peugeot engine anyway!!


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

It's not so much the length of the overhang, but the chassis extension appears to be made of 3mm either ally or some thing similar. arh


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I had one of these when I had a Swift Royale 590 on a Ducato

http://www.pwsacc.co.uk/motorcaravan-towbar.htm


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks, Trek. I'll get in touch with them. arh.


----------

